
Secret Terrorism Watchlist Found Unconstitutional in Historic Decision - jbegley
https://theintercept.com/2019/09/06/terrorism-watchlist-lawsuit-ruling/
======
theandrewbailey
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20883017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20883017)

